# Winter care



## tektwin (Sep 19, 2013)

I have been reading a lot about keeping my girls safe for the winter, but everything seems to be geared towards larger coops. I have a small tractor for only 2 hens. the coop portion is about 2' opff of the ground and there is an enclosed run approx 5x3. Should I find a way to cover or wrap the run area for them to keep snow out? i usually move the tractor every day or two for fress grass, and they are given layer pellets. they are also given a daily bunch of whatever is beoing tossed from the kitchen - berries, tomatoes, melon scraps, etc. should i add something to their diet for extra fat for warmth? I currently use pine shavings but i assume for the winter i should switch over to straw.

my biggest concern is keeping them warm so the most important question i am looking to have answered is regarding their shelter. i was considering getting a large dog pen, like 10' x 10' and placing the tractor inside of that, leaving the door open to give them more area to walk around since i assume the tractor is going to be hard to move in the snow.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You might do that and cover a section of the run or the tractor run with a roof but don't wrap the whole thing...just the roof and one side of the run so that they will have dry footing and a windbreak...and fresh air and exercise. 

Then try using a deep litter in the run for dry and warm footing and also to absorb their feces. It will also give them something to do during the winter months. Those small, dollhouse coops/tractors are cute and seem like a good idea but they are very limited when it comes to actual bird life through the seasons and how much room they really need to live in, even for just two birds. 

Imagine your own life confined to a proportionate space and imagine how healthy it would be for two people to be cooped up there for all their lives...oh..but you get fresh carpet every time someone moves your tiny little house to a new area so you won't have to walk on your own poop for longer than a day. Joy!

Getting the larger dog pen is a start but I would continue that thought into planning for larger, airier cooping and run space, or a free range paddock for them for a more permanent life for the chickens.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

I live in very rainy western Washington and just winterized my coop about two weeks ago. I used heavy duty contractor plastic to enclose my entire run. My coop is 4'x4' and the attached run is about 8'x4'. I decided to wrap the top and sides because we often get sideways rain. I did leave the main door completely open and there are windows around the coop. Now, my girls free range on their own side yard but I've already found them hanging out under the newly covered area during downpours.


----------



## tektwin (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

One thing that you could try to keep them warm is having a poultry brooder heat lamp in the tractor and just attach it to an extension cord! Many people just use the lamps for chicks, but full grown's appreciate them, too!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I also wrap mine with plastic. North side is boarded up with plywood. You can always make an addition for the run. Its not hard. I did both of mine on my own. Nice thing about an addition, if you leave it so it can be butted up to the old, you can move it for cleaning and it doesn't interfere with the function of the tractor coop.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Snow coming tonight! We put a clear tarp over the top of the run, and down the west side (most of the wind comes from the west here), 3 sides are open. I m using deep litter in the run, with a dirt box for baths. I am trying an idea to provide a little insulation for the girls. I filled gunny sacks with thick flakes of compressed straw and put these on the roof of the small house and egg box, and over the west side of the house. We will see how that does. They will get plenty of fresh air and sunlight, but have a snow and wind break.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tropical storm on its way here. Mine will get completely covered but I'll do it so I can roll the "curtains" up after it passes. Or maybe I'll move them all the garage.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Snow is here in Colorado. For winter I will cover the run area and make a windbreak on the west end of my run. 
I doubled my deep litter depth with the fall bounty. Adding vents to the coop to keep it dry and not drafty


----------

